# Win 10 & TiVo Desktop



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello all,

I bought a new laptop (got a Dell Inspiron 15 i15547-5033sLV Signature Edition from Microsoft for $400 on a black Friday deal) and decided to put Windows 10 Technical Preview on it.

Everything seems to be working fine except Bluetooth (my Motorola bluetooth mouse does not work under Win 10 but did work fine under Win 8.1).

I have installed the last free version of TiVo Desktop and transfered some shows and it seems to work fine and the videos seem to be playing correctly. I do use Ninite.com to install and maintain software and did install the K-Lite Codecs they have available along with dozen or so other programs.

So it looks like TiVo Desktop and Win 10 will play nice. To bad TiVo doesn't update the software so users could stream shows from their TiVos to their computers for those that have download restrictions. I have multiple computers running TiVo desktop and I can stream downloaded shows between the computers so it doesn't seem like it would be a big deal to also stream from my TiVos.

So far Win 10 also seems pretty clean and runs well on my laptop. I also have a HDHomeRun OTA network tuner and that works fine in Win 10 also - but no media center.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Good to know, thanks for reporting your findings! How does it work pulling shows from the PC using desktop server?

Off topic: I hate the Metro interface on Desktop Win 8 and I ignore it completely by using the 'Class Shell' add-on. Is the Metro interface still the controlling interface on Win 10?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

worachj said:


> Good to know, thanks for reporting your findings! How does it work pulling shows from the PC using desktop server?
> 
> Off topic: I hate the Metro interface on Desktop Win 8 and I ignore it completely by using the 'Class Shell' add-on. Is the Metro interface still the controlling interface on Win 10?


I had no issues pulling shows back to my Roamio from the Win 10 laptop, I have used the laptop via wireless and wired connections (my TiVos are all hardwired) without any issues. Remember I am using the free version so I can not comment on the extra features in the paid version of TiVo Desktop.

Regarding Win 10 for all practical purposes the Metro interface is gone, the only place you can find the old metro tiles is if you pin programs to the new start menu - that puts a metro tile into a configurable section of the new Start menu. Still plenty of win 8.1 style layout in the underlining windows setup sections, but I have gotten fairly used to Win 8.1 and while I actually still find Win XP to have had the easiest access to windows setup sections I can live with Win 7, 8.1, & now 10.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks, it&#8217;s good to hear Windows 10 has backward compatibility with windows 8 programs and devices. I'm glad the Metro interface is gone, as I felt some of the versatility of windows 7 was lost when they defaulted a lot of things to those simplified apps.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

worachj said:


> I'm glad the Metro interface is gone,


That's not true. It is still there. It is just not as "in your face" as before. Details.

Also, I suggest you look at kmttg. I used to be a "I want TiVo Desktop and nothing else", and refused to look at any other options. I was a fool. kmttg is a far superior program. Couple it with PyTiVo, and you can do so much more than just push/pull - it's not funny.


----------

